# Rayovac rechagable at walmart



## greenpondmike (Dec 14, 2021)

Rayovac is back with a dandy at walmart. It is around the size of a standard 3aaa light, but it's rechargable. 320 lumens on high lasts 3 hours and a 122 lumen (I think) low lasts 4 hours according to the package. It also has a strobe feature. I tried it out in walmart and the hotspot is smaller than the warkus fc11 and seems to have more candella to it. It has a spill, but it is more noticeable on strobe. It costs $9 something. It would make a good gift this Christmas. I'd like to have one myself even though I already have many lights. Bykfixer, you might be interested in that.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 14, 2021)

I wonder what battery it has in it and is it swappable or not as it is quite possible they could put a lower capacity battery in it.


----------



## greenpondmike (Dec 14, 2021)

I don't know. I would have looked, but it was in a package. Seems to have good battery life kinda.


----------



## Repsol600rr (Dec 14, 2021)

I picked one up cuz why not. It does what it says. High lasts a bit longer than stated, probly a small step down but not really noticable. The battery is probly 2000-2500mah. Far as I can tell it won't come out without breaking something. The only unscrewable part I can find is the bezel and lens. Charges quite slowly to full. But seems to be a perfectly usable laymans light for the money.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 14, 2021)

Post in thread 'Favorite budget light 2021'
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/favorite-budget-light-2021.473448/post-5477385
My local wally world is out of them.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 14, 2021)

Repsol600rr said:


> I picked one up cuz why not. It does what it says. High lasts a bit longer than stated, probly a small step down but not really noticable. The battery is probly 2000-2500mah. Far as I can tell it won't come out without breaking something. The only unscrewable part I can find is the bezel and lens. Charges quite slowly to full. But seems to be a perfectly usable laymans light for the money.



For $10 if you can get use it and recharge it 10 times it comes out a lot better than all the overpriced 3AAA LED lights out there IMO.


----------



## Repsol600rr (Dec 14, 2021)

Seems quality enough to last longer than 10 charges too.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Dec 14, 2021)

I’m seeing some 1200 mAh 18650 lights pop up in stores like Big 5 Sporting Goods for $10. I bet this is one of them. 122 lumens for 4 hours isn’t that great. A Klarus light will get 17 hours at 100 lumens on a 3400 mAh 18650. Even if it’s only 1200 mAh, it’s a step up from 3AAA, and it’s usb charging gets okay rechargeable lights out to the masses for cheap. It’s a good gift light, but it’s not going to replace a good edc light anytime soon.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 14, 2021)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> I’m seeing some 1200 mAh 18650 lights pop up in stores like Big 5 Sporting Goods for $10. I bet this is one of them. 122 lumens for 4 hours isn’t that great. A Klarus light will get 17 hours at 100 lumens on a 3400 mAh 18650. Even if it’s only 1200 mAh, it’s a step up from 3AAA, and it’s usb charging gets okay rechargeable lights out to the masses for cheap. It’s a good gift light, but it’s not going to replace a good edc light anytime soon.


122 lumens is useful but 300/122 is not a very useful output selection for a 1200mah light IMO you could use a lower mode like 30-50 lumens IMO.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Dec 14, 2021)

Here’s another comparison for runtime and brightness. I just got a Litezall 2 mode usb rechargeable hanging portable light bulb from Big 5 (on sale for $5, was $10). It has a 1200 mAh 18650 battery and advertises 3 hours at 200 lumens and 6 hours at 100 lumens. The Rayovac probably doesn’t have a higher capacity battery. Still not a bad price for what you’re getting, for either light.


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 15, 2021)

Picked up one of these today, probably going to Mom. Looks great for $10 but the cool led doesn’t work for me.
I did see a different light, I think for the holidays… Ozark Trail rechargeable 1000 lumen “hand warmer” flashlight. We’ve referred to over driven lights for years as hand warmers, I hate to think of how this one is accomplishing this.


----------



## greenpondmike (Dec 15, 2021)

jabe1 said:


> Picked up one of these today, probably going to Mom. Looks great for $10 but the cool led doesn’t work for me.
> I did see a different light, I think for the holidays… Ozark Trail rechargeable 1000 lumen “hand warmer” flashlight. We’ve referred to over driven lights for years as hand warmers, I hate to think of how this one is accomplishing this.


I thought someone said it was 5000k--I think that is neutral or am I wrong? Then again some might be more cooler than others.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 15, 2021)

5000 kelvin is on the cool end of neutral GP. 

My local Wal Mart is pretty slack in the "camping" flashlight section. Coast and Ozark Trail mostly. They have a bunch of "automotive" type of flashlights in the car wash/ floor mat area but those too are pretty much not so great. Hyper-Tough brand. I have several 2aa Hyper-Tough penlights. 

Maybe they'll have one of those rechargeable Rayovacs next time I'm there.


----------



## aznsx (Dec 16, 2021)

greenpondmike said:


> I thought someone said it was 5000k--I think that is neutral or am I wrong? Then again some might be more cooler than others.


Research has taught me that when you say '5000K', you've said an absolute measurement with defined reference parameters. As soon as you say 'neutral', you have entered the realm of the subjective. What Bykfixer indicated is almost certainly in line with conventional subjectivity (particularly in artificial lighting circles, such as flashlights), and thus is a good general guide when reading / understanding posts here. He's not wrong about that. However, 5000K is however it appears to you, and you are not 'wrong' either. There is no absolute reference for that subjective term (AFAIK), and its meaning varies depending on who is using it (which is why I don't use the term personally). We all know what 5000K looks like (I think), and that's all that matters 'at the end of the day'.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 16, 2021)

Some might say the spool on the left looks like a cool white.







Until cast against pure white. Some might now call it neutral.


----------



## greenpondmike (Dec 16, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> 5000 kelvin is on the cool end of neutral GP.
> 
> My local Wal Mart is pretty slack in the "camping" flashlight section. Coast and Ozark Trail mostly. They have a bunch of "automotive" type of flashlights in the car wash/ floor mat area but those too are pretty much not so great. Hyper-Tough brand. I have several 2aa Hyper-Tough penlights.
> 
> Maybe they'll have one of those rechargeable Rayovacs next time I'm there.


That's about all Bessemer walm*rt has with the addition of a new energizer tac light for 8 something. They also still had the cheap plastic ones and the rayovacs with multiple emitters. Aint tellin on here which walm*rt has the goodies.


----------



## xxo (Dec 16, 2021)

do you have to click through strobe to turn it off?


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 16, 2021)

xxo said:


> do you have to click through strobe to turn it off?


That would be soooooo 2016.

Can't say I wouldn't buy one if the answer is yes but…… I'd probably never use it unless it's absolutely positively the only working light available.


----------



## Repsol600rr (Dec 16, 2021)

Yes you have to click through all modes to turn off. I would disagree with 5000k. It's cooler than that. Its not a flashaholics light, or beam. But for less than $10 it'll work fine for the layman.


----------



## xxo (Dec 16, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> That would be soooooo 2016.


 Yup. I don't why they still make lights like that, having to click through low is bad enough, but strobe too? Why even have strobe?

I also don't see why they advertise it as a 18650 light when tyou can't remove the battery?


----------



## xxo (Dec 16, 2021)

Repsol600rr said:


> Yes you have to click through all modes to turn off.


 Thanks. That is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 16, 2021)

xxo said:


> Yup. I don't why they still make lights like that, having to click through low is bad enough, but strobe too? Why even have strobe?
> 
> I also don't see why they advertise it as a 18650 light when tyou can't remove the battery?


I have a Coast HP7R that can be charged outside the light or the 'cartridge' can be. It also has a 3aaa battery carrier. They call it a rechargeable light but when you peak inside the 'cartridge' you see an 18650 with a Coast logo.

Coast chose not to call it an 18650 light. I understand why Rayovac did though. Marketing. Studies probably showed 18650 was the better choice for their "market", which is largely made up of folks still using lights powered by alkaline batteries. So the word "rechargeable" may not excite that sector as much as "18650".

I would wonder since it probably has a rotating mechanical switch, would it not suffer from parasitic drain? I doubt I'll be buying one knowing it has to be cycled just to shut it off but I'll figure on seeing them next year on construction sites instead of "atomic" lights and celphone lights.


----------



## xxo (Dec 16, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> I have a Coast HP7R that can be charged outside the light or the 'cartridge' can be. It also has a 3aaa battery carrier. They call it a rechargeable light but when you peak inside the 'cartridge' you see an 18650 with a Coast logo.
> 
> Coast chose not to call it an 18650 light. I understand why Rayovac did though. Marketing. Studies probably showed 18650 was the better choice for their "market", which is largely made up of folks still using lights powered by alkaline batteries. So the word "rechargeable" may not excite that sector as much as "18650".


That makes sense, but I wonder how many people know what an 18650 is? And wouldn't those who do be a bit miffed when they find out that they can't actually use 18650's in their new "18650" light?


----------



## greenpondmike (Dec 17, 2021)

xxo said:


> do you have to click through strobe to turn it off?


A ozark trail 700lm zoomie I bought my brother in law had a bunch of unnessary features to click through before turning it off before discovering that all he had to do was press and hold the switch thus bypassing the rest. Maybe this light has the same shortcut.


----------



## Repsol600rr (Dec 17, 2021)

I cant be sure I tried that. I'm not sure its a mechanical switch either. Its certainly illuminated as a charge indicator and when turned on. But I don't remember if it goes red when the battery is low. It is currently misplaced as well. Not sure how I did that so fast... But I'll test these things out when I find it.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 19, 2021)

I'll probably pass on this one. It's getting easier and easier to walk past flashlights sold at the sprawl mart anymore.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 19, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> I'll probably pass on this one. It's getting easier and easier to walk past flashlights sold at the sprawl mart anymore.


I can agree with this as seems prices and quality and selection has gone negative with more expensive (overpriced) brand names and cheaper crummier stuff with fewer mid range quality bargains.


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 20, 2021)

I saw this at Walmart, and I passed on it also. Considering its power source, I thought it would have at least put out 700 lumens. I ended up getting an Ozark Trail 750 lumen rechargeable light. The only thing I do not like about it, is like the Rayovac, the battery is not easily replaced. In the case of the Rayovac, the battery would cost more than the light!


----------



## Repsol600rr (Dec 20, 2021)

Found it. The switch is only illuminated during charging. There is no shorcut to off. Must click through all modes.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 20, 2021)

As a rule I don't dig on usb plug in flashlights. Plus I want the option of swapping in a charged cell or primary(s) while the battery charges. 

And definitely not one that cycles through all settings to shut it off. (Dana Carvey does George H Bush voice) Nope, not gonna do it. 

I like Rayovac as a whole but this one…… not their finest effort in my view. Wonder why they went with the switch they chose.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 22, 2021)

I kinda like usb rechargeable lights to gift to flashlight novices. They are convenient, and doesn't require me to also gift a charger.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 22, 2021)

Good point. At $10 each it's an uncomplicated way to ensure the giftee has a trouble-free light source. 
I used to give away Maglite solitaires with an ultimate lithium battery taped to the package. Then the giftee would use some "fing-shway" leaker and say "can you fix my light?"


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 22, 2021)

I agree this looks like a contender for gifting people to discourage use of alkaleaks as few people who aren't flashaholics would invest in quality nimh cells and decent chargers to power their AA/AAA devices but I think a lot of people are used to charging their phone on a regular basis and likely would recharge this light thus both saving them money on batteries and also perhaps encouraging them to consider higher quality performance lights on the market.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 22, 2021)

Dude, you made it 5 posts without using the word alkaleaks!! Congrats.


----------



## Olumin (Dec 22, 2021)

Lights with in-built batts will just end up as landfill anyway (then again wont everything eventually?) so I dont buy them no matter the price, same with proprietary cells. Best for the average person is a light that runs on AAs. In my experience people wont use anything but alkalines anyway & li-ions wont hold a charge after a few years (& they prob. wont replace the cell) so why make things complicated? Ive just gotten a family member a Fenix E20 V2 which is a great, simple light & they'll actually know how to use and run it. 

I wont deny that olight with its simple magnetic charging works great for the average joe but they use proprietary cells so I dont buy them. Expensive throw away lights.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 22, 2021)

Olumin said:


> Lights with in-built batts will just end up as landfill anyway (then again wont everything eventually?) so I dont buy them no matter the price, same with proprietary cells. Best for the average person is a light that runs on AAs. In my experience people wont use anything but alkalines anyway & li-ions wont hold a charge after a few years (& they prob. wont replace the cell) so why make things complicated? Ive just gotten a family member a Fenix E20 V2 which is a great, simple light & they'll actually know how to use and run it.
> 
> I wont deny that olight with its simple magnetic charging works great for the average joe but they use proprietary cells so I dont buy them. Expensive throw away lights.


Good friends don't encourage the use of alkaleaks as they can make expensive lights..... disposable.


----------



## aznsx (Dec 22, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> At $10 each it's an uncomplicated way to ensure the giftee has a trouble-free light source.


Maybe, but if you guys are lookin' at the same light I am....
I don't often even look at reviews, but since there were only 2, I did this time:

"Terrible Flashlight- Don't Buy!
I wish there was a 0 star! Worse flashlight ever!! I bought it about 2 weeks ago and the charging port no longer works. It's very bright but I can no longer use it".

About the only thing I'd trust for $10 USD in 2021 is a Bic lighter.

I get your point about the USB charging (which I personally happily use some of), but not for $10.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 22, 2021)

I was near a Walmart tonight, and decided to stop in and get this light.
I'll most likely be a keep in the car light that can be given away, or not. 
It's head measures 31.5 mm and the tail end about 24 mm.
I think it will fit nicely with the Fenix AOT-M sized traffic wand.








Fenix AOT-M Traffic Wand - Medium


Fenix Traffic Wand - Medium Also available in Small and Large. Fenix's traffic wand will convert your flashlight into a glowing orange high-visibility wand.




www.fenix-store.com




I'm going to order one, and try it out. It may end up sitting next to my other Rayovac indestructible, in a traffic wand holder.


----------



## Olumin (Dec 23, 2021)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Good friends don't encourage the use of alkaleaks as they can make expensive lights..... disposable.


Most peeps dont use their lights nearly as often as we do. Get them a pack of Lithiums with the light and Itll likely last them years.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 23, 2021)

Last night I did some white fence hunting, and at 150 feet, it did a great job, and still good at 200 feet. It was too cold outside to fool around and turn off the out-door lights to take good beam shots, so ... no pictures.

I'd say that it is a good "Keep in the car" light. And with the in light charging, it'll be easy to top it off now and then.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 23, 2021)

So your verdict? 
Another "even bad flashlights aint bad these days" flashlight?


----------



## DaveTheDude (Dec 23, 2021)

I bought one for a ten year old kid who is just getting into camping. If he matures into a budding flashaholic I'll get him a "real" light. If he doesn't, then I've only spent $10 to make him excited about his outdoor adventures, for a light that's bright enough at 300 lumens to serve it's purpose at the campsite. And since it's rechargeable, his mom was grateful that her son can use it to his heart's content, without buying him lots and lots of batteries. Under these circumstances, I count this as a win.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 24, 2021)

Olumin said:


> Most peeps dont use their lights nearly as often as we do. Get them a pack of Lithiums with the light and Itll likely last them years.


If they don't use the rest of the lithium batteries in other devices and still put alkaleaks in the light that would work out well


----------



## Poppy (Dec 24, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> So your verdict?
> Another "even bad flashlights aint bad these days" flashlight?


LOL... yeah.

I can't comment on dependability, or reliability, especially with the few mentions of failures online. I haven't done a run-time test, so who knows? Considering that many uses of a light is for a few seconds, or a few minutes at a time, even if it has (most likely) a 2200 mah battery, that'll be fine for most uses. Also being able to top it off after use, easily with a USB cable, it should be always ready to go.

I don't find the UI bothersome. It comes on high, and then two quick clicks to off. It is easy enough to jump over the strobe.

I ordered two of those fenix traffic wands, by mistake, so I might pick up another light with the intension of giving it away, the next time a see a traffic cop directing traffic bare handed.


----------



## sambob223 (Dec 24, 2021)

My feeling Is If a company Is still pooping out a light that runs only 3 AAA batteries with no option to use an 18650 and having to cycle through all the modes Including strobe to turn It off?...Real life SAW movie comes to mind.
I mean there great to keep a young child amused for a few hours before they get bored leave It on and walk away.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 27, 2021)

My pair of fenix traffic wands came today size medium AOT-M
Here are a few pictures of how well it fits the Rayovac rechargeable.
I might tighten the head fitment with a little rubber electrical tape, or not. It isn't necessary.















here it is inserted tail first with the wand used as a holster, maybe in the door pocket,


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 28, 2021)

They assembled the thing at some point and probably used a LockTite type epoxy compound to cement parts to it.

I would surmize that if somebody said it has a P60 size module like the Indestructable has somebody here at CPF would crack it open and Malkoff that sucker. And being the way the traffic wand fits it like on your camo Indestructable Poppy it would not surprise me if it did use the same size module being they already have the die(s) for it.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 28, 2021)

The wand that the rayovac indestructible is in, is different from the Fenix AOT-M. I don't know who manufactured it, but a couple of years ago, when I did a search for it, I couldn't find it. I bought it in a store that sold Police uniforms and gear, many years ago.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 3, 2022)

I went to Walmart yesterday and picked up another one of these lights. They had four hanging on the wall.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 3, 2022)

I went to WalMart last week and didn't even make it to the flashlight section. Nor the other usual portions of the store I visit. In and out to cookware section where I picked up a sturdy pan to cook the turkey in this Thanksgiving. 

Since they've not had the subject of this thread numerous times I figure it would be a waste of steps I have left on my original equipment knees. But next time I need something from the auto section or hardware I'll detour to the flashlights.


----------



## snakebite (Nov 27, 2022)

Real easy to break the usb port on these.
A neighbor went through 2 of them and after the second got a refund.
Didnt get a chance to try opening one.
A big FAIL! IMHO.
I gave him a sofirn 21700 triple and an mc1 ant.
Now he has a taste of decent lights and down the rabbit hole!
We often swap around stuff like commercial 2 way gear,firearms,ect.
Just added lights to the mix


----------

